# Opinions on DL In This Photo



## CarbonExtreme (Jul 7, 2010)

Shot in my first ProAm this past weekend and had a few shots snapped off. One of the things I've been struggling with (inside my head) is my DL. I'm a returning Archer (17 year layoff from the sport) looking to just nail down my form this year.

I've had several opinions from "local experts" but would like some verteran feedback from this photo as well. Feel free to critique what you wish. Only trying to improve.

The feedback my body tells me is that this draw is perfect. The feedback I sometimes get is that it's a 1/2 inch too long. I have a hunting bow 1/2 shorter (with spirals) and I feel I hit the wall too soon. My problem is that I don't know whats correct versus what I'm use to (habit).

Advise please


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

OK - here is my .02 - 

Looks like you your creeping your head forward slightly. I call it the "chicken neck". I would suggest maybe a 1/4" or less shorter. Get the string out on the front of your nose not on the side of your face. This would get your elbow a little higher in the back.

Basically your form looks good. You need to play with draw length to find out what works best for you. 

I personally keep the string in front of my face. There are many opinions and many are right.....it's all about your sight picture. On perfect draw length and form, the sight pic is very very stable.

Good luck..


----------



## slicer (Dec 18, 2008)

IMO, you have excellent alignment positions. You have a big head-turn towards the target, which can create the illusion that your draw length is to long, also makes it difficult to touch string on tip of nose. Might try turning your nose toward the camera man _slightly_...there should be plenty of string room there with your horizontal anchor. Also agree with subconsciously about head slightly tilted forward. 

Main thing is your float. Let the pin float and watch your pattern........compare that to 1/4" shorter and see what happens. Or just do what I've done. Shorten it 1/4" and shoot for a couple of weeks and see how your scores trend. Adjust it from there. When I got serious about my form draw length took me a month to get nailed down.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

CarbonExtreme said:


> Shot in my first ProAm this past weekend and had a few shots snapped off. One of the things I've been struggling with (inside my head) is my DL. I'm a returning Archer (17 year layoff from the sport) looking to just nail down my form this year.
> 
> I've had several opinions from "local experts" but would like some verteran feedback from this photo as well. Feel free to critique what you wish. Only trying to improve.
> 
> ...


IF you are comfortable with the amount of "head turn"...

then,
shorten the bow DL setting,
until the end of arrow shaft
is directly under the FRONT curvature of your eyeball.

POSTURE is excellent.
Nock is too far back along the side of your face.

Keep the EXACT SAME POSTURE.

Just shorten the bow DL setting
until it looks like this picture.

RED LINES are the position for where the bowstring SHOULD be.










Bow DL setting is NOT perfect, in your picture.











Here is what I mean,
by the END of ARROW SHAFT should line up directly under the FRONT of your eyeball.




















You want your eyeball BEHIND the scope on a rifle.
You do NOT want the scope on the rifle to be on your cheek, NEXT to your eyeball.

Same with an arrow.

When the end of arrow shaft
is TOO FAR BACK,
the ONLY way to see directly over the arrow
is to TILT your head sideways.

Case in point.

Let's move the end of arrow shaft back around your ear.

Clearly,
when the end of the arrow is way back around your ear,
there is absolutely no way to look over the top of the arrow,
cuz the arrow is along the SIDE of your head,
instead of directly in FRONT of your eyeball.

So,
shorten the bow DL setting,
so the end of the arrow shaft meets up with a line directly UNDER the FRONT of your eyeball.


----------



## CarbonExtreme (Jul 7, 2010)

Excellent feedback. I'll have to play with the camera and my DL. Will add to this thread in a few days.
Thanks all.


----------



## carlielos (May 12, 2007)

Every time you post 1 of there threads i end up re-evaluating my form....when will it end lol


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

How is the DL on this archer?











Your DL is about the same when you account for head position.

DL evaluation cannot be done from a single photo. In fact, it can't be determined from photos. It has to be determined by your alignment, posture and execution. Photos don't show the little things that contribute to an accurate shot.

When 1 twist of your string can make the differnce between holding steady and waving all over the target, even the best photo's and videos can't tell you if it's right or not. Only trial and error can get you there.

N&B posted good general information on alignment, but it won't do more than get you started.

There are several old posts by GRIV that give you some guidelines based on what you see in your scope. 

Hope this helps,
Allen


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

I AGREE 100% WITH LUG NUT......:cool2:


----------



## HOYT_ARCHER_23 (Jan 22, 2009)

i dont know if this matters but sometimes when the string angle is less it feels like the draw is to short cause your anchor doesnt feel comfortable. its hard to get the tip of your nose to the string cause you have to curl your nose or almost force the anchor point that your used to. longer ATA bows have a more up and down string angle and those are not as comfortable as the higher string angle bows for me. could be becasue i have a huge noggen!! ha but i have been told as long as the anchor point is the same, you can have a slightly leaned forward head to aquire the peep. but am i in left field with the string angle thing??


----------



## oldgeez (Sep 29, 2002)

you look very comfortable right there. get griv's video, it is the bomb when itcomes to dl. the fist on the wall. the sight movement vs. dl. he also talks about the nock under the eye..pretty much everything a growin' boy needs to know. i shoot like you, because i like the peep REAL CLOSE to my eye, mainly for low light 3d shooting. this necessitates pulling back next to my nose..i feel the string gently rub the bridge of my nose. check out reo..his string doesn't even touch his nose. it's all in how you feel relaxed at full draw, and your visual requirements


----------

